# Clash of clans question?



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all.... My son is a big lover of the above game which he plays on our ipad2. I've ordered a iPad mini which should come next week, my plan is to put the game on the mini but will he be able to pick up from where the game was on the ipad2 ?? I want to reformat/return to factory setting the ipad 2 . Not sure how the Game Center app works...could someone guide me through it?

Cheers Buck


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi buck,

It will depend on which game centre you log into on the new ipad. If you log in using your existing account then it will carry on from where he left off. In fact you'd both be able to play it on both devices. This is how I play the game on my ipad at home and iPhone when on break at work lol.

Not sure if you can set up a new Game Center ID up on the same computer you sync your devices with though. You might be able to but I can't remember it's been that long since I had to do it. Every new device I use I just continue with the same Game Center ID


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for a quick reply Guitarjon .... That's great news knowing he won't lose all the work he's done building his defence up.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok update time....
Have now got my new iPad mini, but for the life of me can't get the village off the iPad onto the mini. Have logged into game centre on both devices but won't work! I'm 30 seconds away from throwing both devices in the bin!!!!! 
Could someone walk me through it so I can get my Dad cred back!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I was in the same position as you and ended up having to start again on new devices so I have 3 accounts running, one has took me 2 years to build and its on an iphone i gave to the wife. Really frustrating but I dont think you can have same village on 2 devices even through gamecentre but I could be wrong, I couldnt manage it anyway


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I have managed to link a village off my sons phone onto the mini but not iPad to mini !!


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

I was in the same boat when I got my new iphone I just set the new phone up from the sync on my PC and all the games and data moved across to the new phone,


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Are you using the same itunes account too?
As said above, just syncing should put it on both devices.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Check out the tips on their site

Changing device :

https://gamesupport.supercell.net/h...S-device-to-an-Android-device-and-vice-versa-

Main support page:
https://gamesupport.supercell.net/hc/en-us/categories/7122-Clash-of-Clans

Ps. I love this game, its so addicting haha


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've started playing this now and getting addicted

Regarding the multiple devices there seems to be an option in the settings for doing this. Think you can maybe only have two devices though


----------

